# Dwarf Baby Tears



## livefishfoodandplants (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice looking!


----------



## livefishfoodandplants (Jan 22, 2014)

Aqualady said:


> Nice looking!


Thanks! I thought so too! I have a bunch!


----------

